# Welchen Gaming-Laptop bis 600euro könnt ihr mir empfehlen?



## Nilos (15. Juni 2011)

*Welchen Gaming-Laptop bis 600euro könnt ihr mir empfehlen?*

Erstmal ''Heyho'' an alle ,

unzwar suche ich Gaminglaptop der bis zu 600euro kosten kann. Ich erwarte jetzt nicht das ich mit ihm alle Spiele auf Maxdetails zocken kann dafür sind wohl 600euro eindeutig zu wenig. Injedemfalle sollte man aber auf ihm Diablo 3 ruckelfrei spielen können^^.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da ein bissl weiterhelfen


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (15. Juni 2011)

Erste frage warum Laptop ein Desktop ist für das gleiche Geld viel schneller 

Zweite frage warum zum gamen dann Kannst  Lange suchen da es für 600€ kaum einen Laptop gibt der gut zum zocken geeignet ist.


Drittens wenn du einen guten Laptop unbedingt haben willst warte auf den Start des Llano der hat eine halb Wegs brauchbare Grafik Einheit.


----------



## Nilos (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welchen Gaming-Laptop bis 600euro könnt ihr mir empfehlen?*

Heyho,

danke für deine schnelle Antwort .

Habe mir lange die Frage gestellt ob Desktop oder Laptop. Aber ich möchte einfach mobil sein.

Der Preis kann auch ruhig bis zu 750euro betragen sollte nur nicht zu teuer sein .


----------



## K3n$! (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welchen Gaming-Laptop bis 600euro könnt ihr mir empfehlen?*

Hast du bestimmte Wünsche ?
Sollte er z.B. USB 3.0, E-Sata oder mindestens 500GB Festplattenspeicher haben ?


Ich hab dir mal ein paar erste Varianten herausgesucht, damit du mal einen Anhaltspunkt hast:

ASUS K53SV-SX126V (90N3GL144N2729VL151) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Dell Vostro 3550, Core i5-2410M 2.30GHz, 4096MB, 500GB, Windows 7 Professional, silber (N355011S/N355055S) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Nilos (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welchen Gaming-Laptop bis 600euro könnt ihr mir empfehlen?*



K3n$! schrieb:


> Hast du bestimmte Wünsche ?
> Sollte er z.B. USB 3.0, E-Sata oder mindestens 500GB Festplattenspeicher haben ?


 
Nein eigentlich nicht . Er sollte eigentlich nur zum Zocken reichen wie schon oben geschrieben .

Danke für deinen Edit . Worin liegen denn die Unterschiede in den beiden Notebooks? Kenne mich da leider selber relativ wenig aus . So wie es scheint hat das Asus die bessere Grafikkarte, richtig?


----------



## OSche (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welchen Gaming-Laptop bis 600euro könnt ihr mir empfehlen?*

hmm, also nimm keinen Sony außer du hast einen externen Bildschirm. Denn bei normalen Laptops ist der Inputlag zu den Bildschirmen spürbar hoch. Das Problem hatte ich auch mal mit einem Fujitsu Siemens, aber dort nicht so schlimm.


----------



## K3n$! (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welchen Gaming-Laptop bis 600euro könnt ihr mir empfehlen?*

Da hast du Recht, der Asus hat die bessere Grafikkarte, aber die ist nicht meilenweit von der ATI entfernt.

Ich persönlich würde aber zu dem Dell greifen, weil der meiner Meinung nach die beste Qualität bietet und auch von der Ausstattung her ist der besser als der Asus.


----------



## Nilos (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welchen Gaming-Laptop bis 600euro könnt ihr mir empfehlen?*



K3n$! schrieb:


> Da hast du Recht, der Asus hat die bessere Grafikkarte, aber die ist nicht meilenweit von der ATI entfernt.
> 
> Ich persönlich würde aber zu dem Dell greifen, weil der meiner Meinung nach die beste Qualität bietet und auch von der Ausstattung her ist der besser als der Asus.


 
Wie würdest du denn den Dell von der Spieleleistung einschätzen und vom Preisleistungsverhältniss?


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (15. Juni 2011)

Ich finde das ist schon gut damit kann man auch gut hocken das hat meine Schwester halt nur mit einer ssd und das ding ist eine Rakete aber es ist noch immer langsamer als mein Desktop


----------



## A.O.Bolaji (15. Juni 2011)

Nilos schrieb:
			
		

> Wie würdest du denn den Dell von der Spieleleistung einschätzen und vom Preisleistungsverhältniss?



Die Grafik Leistung kann man bei einem Laptop nicht so beurteilen auf jeden Fall ist die Grafikkarte glaube ein bisschen langsamer als eine ATI Radeon HD6670 und das nicht das bes Fr zum hocken nimmt man einen pc ich hätte mir einen Laptop auch holen können aber ich habe eine pro und Contra Liste gemacht und dann entschieden


----------



## K3n$! (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welchen Gaming-Laptop bis 600euro könnt ihr mir empfehlen?*



Nilos schrieb:


> Wie würdest du denn den Dell von der Spieleleistung einschätzen und vom Preisleistungsverhältniss?


 
Ehrlich gesagt, kann ich dir da nicht so gut weiterhelfen, was die Performance angeht. 
Ich würde an deiner Stelle einfach mal im Netz nach Benchmarks gucken, die den Core i5 2410M und die Radeon HD 6630M mit 1024MB getestet haben.

Edit: Guck dir das hier mal an: http://www.notebookcheck.com/Test-Dell-Vostro-3450-Notebook.54278.0.html


----------



## Mistadon (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welchen Gaming-Laptop bis 600euro könnt ihr mir empfehlen?*

Nunja, da er ein Laptop will, solltet ihr ihm nicht so stark widersprechen. Für 700€ kannst du nicht soo viel erwarten, aber ich denke damit kannste schon genug Spiele auf Low-Mid spielen.
Allerdigs würde ich dir Dell nicht empfehlen, weil die grundsätzlich kein sonderlich gutes Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis haben.

Schenker macht aber gute Notebooks, deren Design allerdings etwas... einfallslos ist. Hier ein Link zu deren Seite, ich habe über die nur Gutes gehört:

mySN.de | XMG XIRIOS XESIA | buy Schenker Notebooks


----------



## K3n$! (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Welchen Gaming-Laptop bis 600euro könnt ihr mir empfehlen?*

@Mistadon: Das Vorurteil über Dell hatte ich auch, jedoch muss ich sagen, dass ich das Angebot gar nicht schlecht finde.

Der Dell ist besser aufgestattet als das für 649€ von Schenker.
+ bessere CPU
+ 4GB anstatt nur 2GB RAM
+ 500GB HDD anstatt 320GB
+ Win7 Pro anstatt gar keinem OS
+ bessere Anschlussmöglichkeiten (E-Sata, USB 3.0)


----------

